# My 8 legged cobras



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

This is my Death Stalker scorpion and my egyptian fat tail. Note that hot scorpion keeping is not for everybody. I have over 2 years experience in keeping them. lMy current collection of hots are 4 Death stlakers 3 Egyptian fat tails, 1 Black fat tail spitting scorpion and 1 Black Fat tail scorpion if you would like scientific names Just let me know. Hope you enjoy

Pics in order 1 Adullt Death Stalker

2 Egyptian Fat tail

3 Black Fat tail

4 Juvenile Death Stalker


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Creepy as hell but cool looking.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Creepy as hell but cool looking.


agree with this comment

not a hobby i could get into but i do appreciate them.
the egyption fat tail is the best looking imo

thanks for sharing


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sweet scorps. I hope to get one/some someday.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats pretty cool Andy how big do they get and fast do they grow?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cool..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Any of them lethal?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

glad you're enjoying my old scorpions. Looks like they are being well taken care of. congrats.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

weerhom said:


> glad you're enjoying my old scorpions. Looks like they are being well taken care of. congrats.


Hand-me-downs...huh?









Very cool!







Nothing fascinates me more than arachnids. Even though I'm mildly scared of them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> Any of them lethal?


Death stalkers are lethal hence the name. They have killed the most people out of any scorpion i think and one of the most potent venoms. I think some fat tails are more lethal, but have killed less people because they live in less populated areas so they don't get a chance to


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

These guys arent hand me downs I got them all from a friend of mine that is a breeder of Tarantlas and scorpions. They are all lethal the death stalker has the most potent venom, but the Egyptian Fat tail whose scientific name is Androctonus Australis has killed the most people they are the ones that live closer to human settlements than death stalkers usually tend to do.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

The scorpions are only lethal to young children and unhealthy people. Odds of a healthy person dying from any species of these scorpions are nearly 0.


----------



## jrodkinsey (Mar 20, 2010)

Ha I didn't realize you were on this site Andy. (to everyone else my old sn was smokinbubbles) I'm the proud new owner of those deathstalkers. Gotta love the hot scorpions


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

jrodkinsey said:


> Ha I didn't realize you were on this site Andy. (to everyone else my old sn was smokinbubbles) I'm the proud new owner of those deathstalkers. Gotta love the hot scorpions


Glad to hear they are doin good I used to keep piranhas but I got out of the hobby for inverts. Good luck with the deathstalkers.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet scorps.
your fat tail looks just like my desert hairy....but with a fatter tail lol.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

^ lol!


----------

